# Where do you get your pear juice from?



## Pixiedust (15/2/13)

I really like pear cider, and would like to make some for myself, but I can't find pear juice anywhere!

Should I just make my own and risk and wild yeasts, or is there a commerical one out there that I just haven't found?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/13)

Apple and Pear juice at the supermarket works fine.


----------



## Pixiedust (16/2/13)

BB, can you get that at supermarkets? I have never seen it in the big two here. 

But it is a regional area.....


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/13)

Pear juice is usually in 1L cans/tins in the juice Isle with the tins of pineapple juic e.


----------



## Greg.L (16/2/13)

The only risk with making your own pear juice is the high pH of the juice, and the fact so2 doesn't work so well due to binding by acetaldehyde found in pear juice - probably why straight pear juice isn't sold so often. I have lots of pears I will be juicing at Bathurst, I have a nashi covered in pears I probably won't even use. The juice is nice but not a lot of flavour, the best thing is the unfermented sugars give it a bit of body.


----------



## Spektre (25/2/13)

Ive just bought 850mL cans of pear juice from Coles. You should find them in the juice/cordial isle near the tinned nectars.


----------



## Eggs (27/2/13)

where are you? if your in melbournes east you can get filtered pure pear juice from the orchard on maroondah hwy just outside coldstream heading towards healesville. im pretty sure wild about fruit in chirnside park make it too.


----------



## Edgebrew (27/2/13)

Good ideas.

A mate made a really good pear cider from the mangrove jacks pear cider kit. I am about to try this myself. 

I first made cider from apples bought at a fruit market near Knox in Victoria. I bargained with the guy and bought a shopping trolley full for $50. Juicing them was a pain though.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/2/13)

do u have a golden circle outlet centre near you? i remember i bought 10 x 2L GC Tins a year or so.ago.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/13)

You could try all apple juice but ferment quite cool with recultured coopers bottle yeast to chuck pear ester which is ETHYL 2,4-DECADIENOATE and is responsible for the aroma of pears. You could maybe see if your local distilling supplies -oops sorry I meant LHBS stocks a pear essence.

No shame in using an essence, Choc hazelnut porter brewers do it all the time.

If you want to use pears for the sweetness, back sweeten with something artificial or with lactose.


----------

